# Gandy was incel till 21 and O'pry rejected at prom



## onnysk (Jan 5, 2019)

This is women opinion on O'pry during high school









Gandy


----------



## Nibba (Jan 5, 2019)

Gandy was a great looksmaxer. Probably grew into his big nose and didn't have a chin till 20 lol.

As for o pry he's legit autistic so those claims are probably legit


----------



## onnysk (Jan 5, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Gandy was a great looksmaxer. Probably grew into his big nose and didn't have a chin till 20 lol.
> 
> As for o pry he's legit autistic so those claims are probably legit




Gandy looksmined hard



meanwhile 40 yr old Cruise


----------



## Vipercel (Jan 5, 2019)

Those quotes make O'Pry sound like a Gigachad in HS already tbh


----------



## Tony (Jan 5, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Gandy was a great looksmaxer. Probably grew into his big nose and didn't have a chin till 20 lol.
> 
> As for o pry he's legit autistic so those claims are probably legit


o pry gives autographs holding the pen with the whole hand


----------



## Nibba (Jan 5, 2019)

onnysk said:


> Gandy looksmined hard
> 
> 
> 
> meanwhile 40 yr old Cruise


Cruise is the collagen god lol. And yes gandy looked good for 5 years now looks like a stray dog


Tony said:


> o pry gives autographs holding the pen with the whole hand


U said Barrett does that too u liar ?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 5, 2019)

Nah Gand



y at 21 wasn't too bad. Definite 5+ psl. But yeah he didn't have as much of his lower third at this point. He always had his nose. His jaw just grew a little.


----------



## onnysk (Jan 5, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Cruise is the collagen god lol. And yes gandy looked good for 5 years now looks like a stray dog
> 
> U said Barrett does that too u liar ?


what did he do though?

tanning bed?


----------



## Nibba (Jan 5, 2019)

onnysk said:


> what did he do though?
> 
> tanning bed?


Cruise? Probably took care of his skin and got skin removing PS

Tannin beds are horrible for the skin


----------



## Tony (Jan 5, 2019)

Nibba said:


> U said Barrett does that too u liar ?


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 5, 2019)

Nibba said:


> didn't have a chin till 20 lol.


lifefuel tbh


----------



## Nibba (Jan 5, 2019)

Tony said:


>



Wtf


----------



## onnysk (Jan 5, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Cruise? Probably took care of his skin and got skin removing PS
> 
> Tannin beds are horrible for the skin


I mean Gandy


----------



## Nibba (Jan 5, 2019)

onnysk said:


> I mean Gandy


Bad genetics and partying probs


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 5, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Bad genetics and partying probs


gandy alcoholskinmaxxed


----------



## Nibba (Jan 5, 2019)

dotacel said:


> gandy alcoholskinmaxxed


Yep


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 5, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Tannin beds are horrible for the skin


isnt tanning in the sun just as bad


----------



## Nibba (Jan 5, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> isnt tanning in the sun just as bad


I think I read somewhere that it wasnt

(R)eddit: *Tanning beds* emit roughly 12 times more UVA light than natural sunlight


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Sep 29, 2019)

Lifefuel


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Sep 29, 2019)

he was a beta twink before DHT made him a man.

Twink in Youth, Mascthetic In Age is the only way


----------



## IAmNoSaint (Sep 29, 2019)

Imagine if either of these guys hired a pua coach and did cold approach day game when they were still incels?


----------



## MajinBuu (Sep 29, 2019)

shitskin hindu cope


----------



## Crescogenic (Sep 29, 2019)

I saw Sean O'Pry at a grocery store in Los Angeles yesterday. I told him how cool it was to meet him in person, but I didn’t want to be a douche and bother him and ask him for photos or anything. He said, “Oh, like you’re doing now?” I was taken aback, and all I could say was “Huh?” but he kept cutting me off and going “huh? huh? huh?” and closing his hand shut in front of my face. I walked away and continued with my shopping, and I heard him chuckle as I walked off. When I came to pay for my stuff up front I saw him trying to walk out the doors with like fifteen Milky Ways in his hands without paying.
The girl at the counter was very nice about it and professional, and was like “Sir, you need to pay for those first.” At first he kept pretending to be tired and not hear her, but eventually turned back around and brought them to the counter.
When she took one of the bars and started scanning it multiple times, he stopped her and told her to scan them each individually “to prevent any electrical infetterence,” and then turned around and winked at me. I don’t even think that’s a word. After she scanned each bar and put them in a bag and started to say the price, he kept interrupting her by yawning really loudly.


----------



## currymax (Sep 29, 2019)

MajinBuu said:


> shitskin hindu cope


fuck I can't keep track of my posts anymore


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Sep 29, 2019)

C


currymax said:


> fuck I can't keep track of my posts anymore


Cope


----------



## 2peasinapod (Sep 29, 2019)

gandy was similar to me, drifting vocel narc

then he started raw dogging female billionaiure celebs and going to events etc

inspirational


----------



## currymax (Sep 29, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> C
> 
> Cope


time to rope


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Sep 29, 2019)

currymax said:


> time to rope


Extra rope


----------



## currymax (Sep 29, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Extra rope


That might end up defeating the purpose


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Sep 29, 2019)

currymax said:


> That might end up defeating the purpose


Cope


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Sep 29, 2019)

Probably fake posts.
Usually men have to grow into their looks over time


----------



## IAmNoSaint (Sep 29, 2019)

Crescogenic said:


> I saw Sean O'Pry at a grocery store in Los Angeles yesterday. I told him how cool it was to meet him in person, but I didn’t want to be a douche and bother him and ask him for photos or anything. He said, “Oh, like you’re doing now?” I was taken aback, and all I could say was “Huh?” but he kept cutting me off and going “huh? huh? huh?” and closing his hand shut in front of my face. I walked away and continued with my shopping, and I heard him chuckle as I walked off. When I came to pay for my stuff up front I saw him trying to walk out the doors with like fifteen Milky Ways in his hands without paying.
> The girl at the counter was very nice about it and professional, and was like “Sir, you need to pay for those first.” At first he kept pretending to be tired and not hear her, but eventually turned back around and brought them to the counter.
> When she took one of the bars and started scanning it multiple times, he stopped her and told her to scan them each individually “to prevent any electrical infetterence,” and then turned around and winked at me. I don’t even think that’s a word. After she scanned each bar and put them in a bag and started to say the price, he kept interrupting her by yawning really loudly.


that sounds like really strange behavior wtf?


----------



## Peachy (Sep 29, 2019)

IAmNoSaint said:


> that sounds like really strange behavior wtf?


because it's a larp


----------



## onnysk (Oct 11, 2019)

IAmNoSaint said:


> that sounds like really strange behavior wtf?



He's a massive aspie



At 3:15 when they go outside, he starts rambling about some pony and no one gives a fuck, they just go on like wtf is this dude saying but can't say anything because he's a top model.

Then the dude takes a pic of them and he goes on with his aspie stare, cheeck suck in, one eyebrow raise and tries to outmog the other guy who is naturally chill and just takes a normal pic


Of course he is hot, and will get laid with most girls but the 8+ ones that are used to football jocks will find him weird for one night stand like prom


----------



## JustLikeAWoman (Oct 11, 2019)

Keep coping, you idiot.

Cherrypicked as fuck. 

These guys were born as gods.


----------



## Avoidant (Oct 11, 2019)

onnysk said:


> He's a massive aspie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crescogenic's post is a copypasta


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 11, 2019)

JustLikeAWoman said:


> Keep coping, you idiot.
> 
> Cherrypicked as fuck.
> 
> These guys were born as gods.


----------



## HighTierNormie (Oct 11, 2019)

Crescogenic said:


> I saw Sean O'Pry at a grocery store in Los Angeles yesterday. I told him how cool it was to meet him in person, but I didn’t want to be a douche and bother him and ask him for photos or anything. He said, “Oh, like you’re doing now?” I was taken aback, and all I could say was “Huh?” but he kept cutting me off and going “huh? huh? huh?” and closing his hand shut in front of my face. I walked away and continued with my shopping, and I heard him chuckle as I walked off. When I came to pay for my stuff up front I saw him trying to walk out the doors with like fifteen Milky Ways in his hands without paying.
> The girl at the counter was very nice about it and professional, and was like “Sir, you need to pay for those first.” At first he kept pretending to be tired and not hear her, but eventually turned back around and brought them to the counter.
> When she took one of the bars and started scanning it multiple times, he stopped her and told her to scan them each individually “to prevent any electrical infetterence,” and then turned around and winked at me. I don’t even think that’s a word. After she scanned each bar and put them in a bag and started to say the price, he kept interrupting her by yawning really loudly.


i cannot believe he would be that aspie


----------



## Over (Oct 11, 2019)

Crescogenic said:


> I saw Sean O'Pry at a grocery store in Los Angeles yesterday. I told him how cool it was to meet him in person, but I didn’t want to be a douche and bother him and ask him for photos or anything. He said, “Oh, like you’re doing now?” I was taken aback, and all I could say was “Huh?” but he kept cutting me off and going “huh? huh? huh?” and closing his hand shut in front of my face. I walked away and continued with my shopping, and I heard him chuckle as I walked off. When I came to pay for my stuff up front I saw him trying to walk out the doors with like fifteen Milky Ways in his hands without paying.
> The girl at the counter was very nice about it and professional, and was like “Sir, you need to pay for those first.” At first he kept pretending to be tired and not hear her, but eventually turned back around and brought them to the counter.
> When she took one of the bars and started scanning it multiple times, he stopped her and told her to scan them each individually “to prevent any electrical infetterence,” and then turned around and winked at me. I don’t even think that’s a word. After she scanned each bar and put them in a bag and started to say the price, he kept interrupting her by yawning really loudly.







I dont believe O'Pry didn't go to prom or was considered ugly. But Gandy being BDDcel is quiet believable.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 11, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Gandy was a great looksmaxer. Probably grew into his big nose and didn't have a chin till 20 lol.
> 
> As for o pry he's legit autistic so those claims are probably legit


O pry looksmaxed hard too.

same with barrett
also yea. basically says gandy was bloated until that time


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 11, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> O pry looksmaxed hard too.
> 
> same with barrett
> also yea. basically says gandy was bloated until that time


What they did? 



Over said:


> View attachment 132670
> 
> I dont believe O'Pry didn't go to prom or was considered ugly. But Gandy being BDDcel is quiet believable.


I want be that bdd "cel" with legit 7psl face.


----------



## onnysk (Dec 13, 2020)

bumo


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Dec 13, 2020)

gandy is ugly


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 13, 2020)

No suprise to me


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 13, 2020)

onnysk said:


> bumo


Where is the stuff about sean from?


----------



## Timelessbrah (Dec 13, 2020)

Links for any of that?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 13, 2020)

cope


----------



## Clark69 (Dec 13, 2020)

sean o'aspie sounds like a low-inhib high T chad in those stories jfl. mirin


----------



## Ponder (Dec 13, 2020)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Nah Gand
> View attachment 10825
> y at 21 wasn't too bad. Definite 5+ psl. But yeah he didn't have as much of his lower third at this point. He always had his nose. His jaw just grew a little.


Omega lifefuel for youngcels if your jaw still grows past 21


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Dec 13, 2020)

onnysk said:


>


these all sound like bullshit to me. the third one completely contradicts the first one.


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Dec 13, 2020)

onnysk said:


> This is women opinion on O'pry during high school


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Dec 13, 2020)

He was a douche bag and would hit on women. This just confirms O'pry was chad.


----------

